# What is the best Embroidery Machine / Industry Standard



## The TShirt Man (Jan 24, 2008)

Please can someone tell me which is the best or a good industry standard embroidery machine, i am thinking about getting one to add to what i can do as a printer. Which size? How many colours please help


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

The TShirt Man said:


> Please can someone tell me which is the best or a good industry standard embroidery machine, i am thinking about getting one to add to what i can do as a printer. Which size? How many colours please help


It really all depends on what you need it to do. I bought an SWF single head 15 needle with the large work area, it's the 1501T Standard. I have had a couple designs with more than 6 colors, but the majority of what I print is only 1 color. You can save money if you go with a smaller machine, but if you get an 8 color job, you'll have to print the first 6, then rethread and reprogram and print the other 2 colors which would be very time consuming. I can't imagine doing that for a 50 piece run.

I also want to start going to local festivals and craft shows, community markets, etc. but my machine is too big to tote with me so I'm trying to figure out what to do about that.

I will tell you that support is also a big part of the decision and SWF is always there when I need them.


----------



## The TShirt Man (Jan 24, 2008)

thankyou very much i am just concidering buying one and need to know what to look for your post was very helpful thankyou


----------



## threadsemb (Feb 11, 2007)

The TShirt Man said:


> thankyou very much i am just concidering buying one and need to know what to look for your post was very helpful thankyou


So, is it a 1-head you are looking for? Do you want it portable? What is your typical run size?

We own a Barudan 6-head and a Toyota 1-head. Both we bought used. 

When we started, my husband and partner wouldn't have considered not getting a Barudan so we bought basically the same machine he had 6 years experience using at New Era Cap Co. It's an old work horse They support their products pretty much forever and "Baradun" is probably still considered the top brand in especially mutil-head machines.

When we decided to add a 1-head, we went with a newer Toyota with more bells and whistles (15 colors, tubular hoops, auto trimmers, wide cap frames.... though this all pretty standard stuff in a newer machines) and have gotten very responsive service out of Pantograms in Florida.


----------



## TC GLOBAL (Jul 5, 2007)

Barudan or SWF


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Multihead = Barudan
Single head = Brother (1201c) Best value/performance


----------



## derewa (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a Toyota 9000. It is a great machine, however, most embroiderers around here have Tajimas. I run into problems when a customer wants me to match a font that was done in a Tajima software program. Pantograms (Toyota) service is good but you have to leave a message and wait for someone to get back to you.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

My vote is for Barudan


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

My vote goes to Tajima. My latest TFGN 12 heads 1000 x 400 mm can be adjusted to embroider up to 1000 x 1600 mm. And the cylinder type 6 head TFMX are very versatile for finished goos, from caps to shirts.


----------

